# Kudos to you guys!!!



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

And thanks to that Maryland trooper who did NOT give me a ticket when he saw the beautiful golden girl in the back seat!!! Kisses to Lea!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hey, I just wanted say Kudos to those members who participated in any way this weekend on the Lea Transport! You guys are awesome!!! Thanks for all the work/time you gave up to get that girl to her new home!! :You_Rock_:dblthumb2:thanks::nchuck:


Here here!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's been awesome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Jeremy. It was really a blast and great to meet LibertyME and her hubby and Betty this morning.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I second that. You guys are AWESOME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am proud to have participated in the Driving Ms Lea. I bet that trooper was a golden lover.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> And thanks to that Maryland trooper who did NOT give me a ticket when he saw the beautiful golden girl in the back seat!!! Kisses to Lea!


Did you get his name or give him the forum address? Too funny! 

It's amazing that there are people who do these transports all the time...This time it was all done by members...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree....you guys are awesome.

Though, I played a HUGE part in this by waking ACC up Friday morning. Without that phone call, she might still be sleeping....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rick, that is true!!! THE WHOLE journey began with Rick and I gossiping about the forum at 5 AM


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rick, that is true!!! THE WHOLE journey began with Rick and I gossiping about the forum at 5 AM


lol...mostly about Jeremy....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It was just a small part in the whole story, but at least I could do something...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol...mostly about Jeremy....


oh gosh you guys....you're making me blush....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> oh gosh you guys....you're making me blush....


Well, it wasn't all good.....but the subject of pleather did come up...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, it wasn't all good.....but the subject of pleather did come up...


lol.... what do you mean it wasn't all good...???  

I was darn sexy in those pants though huh?? :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I was darn sexy in those pants though huh?? :uhoh:


lol... But of course!


----------

